

Show HN: Syrup – Slickdeals like deal site only for the startup tools - 0sense
http://getsyrup.com

======
0sense
Hi guys, we couldnt find any deal aggregator site for startup tools. So, we
built this in our spare time. We are not sure how to market this or how to
make it bigger/value accretive. Please give us your feedback and suggestions.

There has been AppSumo, but we dont see many good deals on it these days. And
since we dont have great connections like Noah we cant get deals directly. :)
Its a chicken and egg problem.

------
bbcbasic
You need a big audience. If you have one you can even get away with something
like this: [http://www.warriorforum.com/warrior-special-
offers/](http://www.warriorforum.com/warrior-special-offers/) :-o

~~~
0sense
We are starting from small :) But we will see as we dont have a big audience.
Its a chicken and egg problem, so what we are doing is doing a bit of customer
development first. We are also talking with product owners for exclusive
deals.

